# Angelfish Pair or No Pair? Male or Female?



## NUMB3RS (Feb 15, 2009)

I dont know if I have a pair of angels or if I even have a Male or Female.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Can't help you there but the black one looks hung over! lol


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know how to tell the difference between male/female but they are very pretty angels!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

WikiAnswers - How do you know if a angelfish is male or female

Don't know if this will help, but hopefully


----------

